

Library as Infrastructure - stephenboyd
https://placesjournal.org/article/library-as-infrastructure/

======
kanzure
(rant) Libraries should be providing file sharing infrastructure if they are
going to survive. It's not the walls that make the library, and whether they
have physical-instantiated books is often irrelevant. Although many libraries
are crippled by fears about copyright-related lawsuits, they have no reason to
avoid file sharing, which also has the benefit of not being illegal anyway.
Librarians have collectively rolled over and given everything up to the
publishers and OCLC in the name of copyright law and absurd "Dewey Decimal
fees". Why would I want to do business with institutions that so easily give
up on what were once its fundamental values or goals?

~~~
blakesterz
I think we're getting there though. There's more and more of us who see that
and are trying hard to do something about things. Not just OCLC, but with Open
Access and FOSS as well. It ain't easy, been watching the tide slowly turn for
about 20 years now, and it's starting to get better.

